# CD-Rom/Floppy problems....

## knekten

I have installed the 1.2-release of gentoo but I have a rather large newbie problem... I can't get my CD-Rom or Floppy-drive to work... I was just wondering if anyone possibly could tell me what I should write in /etc/fstab in order to get them to work? 

I know that the CD-Rom is pointing to /dev/cdrom*, but the thing is I have no such directory/file.... Where should I point it, or rather, what should I do?

And what should I do to get my floppy to work?

As you can see I'm in quite some need for help...... =)

----------

## KiLLaCaT

here is how

```
mkdir /mnt/floppy

mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy

mount /dev/<cdromdrive> /mnt/cdrom

```

note: hda is your master dev on IDE1

      hdb is your slave  dev on IDE1

      hdc is your master dev on IDE2

      hdd is your slave  dev on IDE2

jax

----------

## rac

Have you enabled devfs in your kernel?  If this question doesn't make sense, see https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php#8 and https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php#9.  Did you enable floppy support in your kernel?  What kind of CD-ROM is it?  SCSI?  ATAPI?  Did you compile support for it in your kernel?

----------

## knekten

I belive I did enable all things necessary when I compiled the kernel, though I can't say... I guess I'll make a new install and make SURE that everything needed gets included (including devfs) and then I'll get back here and fire my questions again =)

----------

## pjp

You don't need to reinstall in order to rebuild the kernel.

----------

## knekten

True, but I want to change the file system on the partitions as well as re-size 'em =)

----------

## knekten

Enabled devfs in the kernel and now both the floppy and the cd-rom are up running.... Case solved I guess... :p

----------

